# Oil Pick Up Issues



## Ross61 (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like my car is having oil pick-up issues upon initial start.

It looks like I might need to drop the cradle to get to the oil pan. Does anyone know if this assessment is accurate? If I need to deal with with the TTY bolts and subsequent front end alignment, I'm trying to know this before starting.



So here's the issue:

Upon start up (especially when sitting for more than 30 minutes), I get the Check Oil Level warning. The warning will remain on until one of two things occurs - a. The engine is revved to about 2,500 RPM or b. The car's nose point down.

So, when I start the car on a hill (or in my case a downhill sloped driveway), the warning does not appear.

Once the warning goes out it does not return either at idle, under hard acceleration, cruising at 2,000 RPM, or driving through the mountains.

I was always considering this to be switch back under the firewall until the Corvette Shop guy upgraded the clutch (slave cylinder failed) and did a bit of troubleshooting. He acknowledged the warning is consistent and the engine's noise level decreases once the warning extinguishes. The noise is not something I noted. I am 99% sure he did not connect a mechanical gauge.

Until the shop owner looked at it, and told me about the noise, I was not concerned (when I thought is was a faulty switch, it was allowed to wait because I only put about 300 miles on the car per year right now) however now...

The shop owner has about 30 years experience on Corvettes and 20+ owning the Corvette Shop. His knowledge about these drive trains is not in question. (This is also the same guy who wants to swap my motor for a new LS3.) His initial thought is the o-ring in the oil pick-up tube has failed.

TIA


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

"b" is what I find interesting. An O ring would not cause a change with the car pointing down, it is above the pan's top. How much oil is in the engine? I wouldn't drive the car without finding out what's going on. If you spin a bearing you're looking at thousands to rebuild. I'd at least try to add another quart and see if that helps. It doesn't hurt to have a quart extra in it.


----------

